# Blue Whale



## Blue Tick (Nov 7, 2008)

[video=youtube;g_pk-hEPQVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_pk-hEPQVM[/video]


----------



## Prufrock (Nov 7, 2008)

Can you imagine if something weighing 200 tons hit you at 20 knots? Wow. That's got to hurt.

I really hope those things watch where they're going.


----------



## Kim G (Nov 7, 2008)

How fascinating and beautiful!


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 7, 2008)

That last shot looked like a couple of boomers.

Amazing animals.


----------

